# Offshore Florida to Maine



## jack2 (Sep 26, 2009)

We are planning to sail offshore from Florida to Maine in 2014.
Is the hurricane risk too great if we can not leave before July 1st?
Where do we find routing information?
Thanks


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

jack2 said:


> We are planning to sail offshore from Florida to Maine in 2014.
> Is the hurricane risk too great if we can not leave before July 1st? [No. Even though the official hurricane season opens 1 July (or did they change it to 1 Jun?) hurricanes frequency in July and especially early July is low.
> Where do we find routing information? I don't know this guy and haven't used him and have no interest in pushing him business but his website is detailed and he may be able to help you. Offshore Weather Routing, Atlantic & Pacific
> Thanks


Good luck with your planning and your trip.


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

there are a ton of routers and routing info out there. Some are so good the military uses them, others just there. You need to search out a router who knows your skills and attitude and that you can work with and trust.

You will need adequate technology and a backup device to make the most of the weather information.

read up on the perfect storm, as these storms come up from time to time, usually later in the season, but you need to have a plan, as you can not out run them in a sailboat.

If you do not have substantial offshore experience, this would not be the window I would learn in, without that experience. You may be able to run one way, or you may just have to deal with it.

Herb Hilgenberg is my favorite, but I also like to see what others have to say, but the decision is ultimately mine, whether to go in the first place or whether to follow their advice or not.

Enjoy, for me the trips were the chance of a lifetime and an experience unlike any I have had since.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Herb hilgenberg got fed up with the critics and retired

Usually; named storms don't come up the gulf steam that early in the year, usually


----------

